#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  falar é facil nem o PNBL funcionou agora vem esta exirgencia 1 mega por $35.00

## boneco

10/04/2011 - 05h30
Dilma manda aumentar velocidade da banda larga
PUBLICIDADE
DE SÃO PAULO
A presidente Dilma Rousseff alterou o PNBL (Plano Nacional de Banda Larga). Em vez de conexões de até 600 Kbps (kilobits por segundo), ela exige 1 Mbps (megabit por segundo) pelo mesmo preço, R$ 35, informa reportagem de Valdo Cruz e Julio Wiziack para a Folhaíntegra disponível para assinantes do UOL e do jornal).
Nos Estados que concederem isenção de ICMS nos pacotes vinculados ao PNBL, o preço será R$ 29,80.
A nova orientação foi dada ao ministro Paulo Bernardo (Comunicações) na semana passada. Segundo a Folha apurou, Dilma exigiu a mudança, afirmando que o plano original está atrasado em relação ao mundo.
Dilma acrescentou que as operadoras terão de se adaptar à sua demanda e investir, em vez de ficar pedindo dinheiro ao governo. Avisadas, as teles já devem começar a negociar o novo PNBL com o governo nesta semana.
Leia a reportagem completa na Folha deste domingo.

----------


## FMANDU

E haja estrutura para essa demanda. Acho que vai ser muito dificil vingar 1MB a 29,80, mais vamos ver ne. Nos provedores pequenos ja é bom procurar mos outra coisa pra trabalhar. 
(ps. não espero gerar polemica.)

----------


## naldo864

e simples e so ter link barato tambem quero ver vender 1 mega a r$ 35 ,00 tendo que pagar r$ 600,00 por mega para uma operadora no pais das maravilhas pode acontecer o problema e que estamos no brasil

----------


## boneco

Dilma exigiu a mudança, afirmando que o plano original está atrasado em relação ao mundo
pois é o PNBL do governo quer fazer exigências. então por que o governo não faz a parte dele 
1 cade link barato
2 porque não homologa mais equipamento fazendo assim ficar mais acessível os equipamento que atenda as necessidade para chegar o sinal com + banda e qualidade e preço 
3 porque não facilita a tirada da licencia 
4 tiram os impostos
5 em vez de dar dinheiro para as grande teles porque não facilita para os pequenos
6 querendo colocar preço na nossa mercadoria vou colocar preço nos imposto do governo

----------


## portalink

Só quero ver que vai dar suporte ao assinantes do PNBL, com os valores apresentados no projeto. Mesmo usando o que está escrito na lei "GARANTIA DE BANDA DE 10%", o usuario vai reclamar, dizendo que o contrato é 01 mega. Vamos ver no que vai dar, quero ver é quem vai fiscalizar a entrega desta banda...

----------


## teletanbs

> Dilma exigiu a mudança, afirmando que o plano original está atrasado em relação ao mundo
> pois é o PNBL do governo quer fazer exigências. então por que o governo não faz a parte dele 
> 1 cade link barato
> 2 porque não homologa mais equipamento fazendo assim ficar mais acessível os equipamento que atenda as necessidade para chegar o sinal com + banda e qualidade e preço 
> 3 porque não facilita a tirada da licencia 
> 4 tiram os impostos
> 5 em vez de dar dinheiro para as grande teles porque não facilita para os pequenos
> 6 querendo colocar preço na nossa mercadoria vou colocar preço nos imposto do governo


 
concordo plenamente com o item 6 pois nois não obrigamos ninguem a assinar o plano conosco, e internet não é como agua e energia que as pessoas dependem para sobreviver

----------


## FMANDU

naldo864 cara pra conseguir mos vender 1mb a 35, pelo menos temos que comprar o mb full a 150 ou no maximo 200 reais.

----------


## naldo864

ainda a r$ 150,00 ainda sai caro para vender a r$ 35,00 por mega isso com garantia de 10 % tirando impostos e tudo um provedor pequeno não iria ganhar dinheiro ainda bem que isto tudo e balela os proprios provedores grandes vão barrar isto so tem duas coisas que o ser humano briga na hora se mexer com a mulher do cara ou mexer com seu bolso. :Thumpdown:  :Thumpdown:  :Thumpdown:  :Thumpdown:  :Thumpdown:

----------


## Genis

é isso ja esta acontecendo já estou pagando a 500 o mg, com a telefonica ainda esta por 1300 o mega, e não quer baixar de modo algum, vai perder.

----------


## cafejr

Até concordo com o valor.... porem deveria o governo tb colocar preço no link que compramos... um link de 10m não sai por menos de 5 paus... isso n existe...

----------


## andrecyber

cara, o governo é doido, pois ele exige uma coisa que é uma utopia, pois é impossivel nos provedores pequenos praticar esses preços com as condiçoes atuais, primeiro: links caros e impostos maiores ainda. segundo: nao sao eles que irao ficar a frente em contato com os clientes pois temos despesas altas com antenas placas e tudo mais, sem falar na tia ana, que literalmente nos mata com suas taxas e seus fiscais loucos. e por fim mais nao menos importante: nosso lucro pois comprando no preço mesmo o que eles tem no pnbl 220,00 fica impossivel manter 10 clientes a 1mb, conta rapida: 10 x 35 = 350 - 220 = 130 isso sem falar nos impostos que quando forem tirados vai sobrar 80 se o provedor tiver 300 clientes vai ficar com 2400 pra tudo!!! nao da de jeito nenhum...
Dilma Vai cuidar do brasil e deixa a net conosco!!!!

digo que R$: 50,00 por 300kbps ta maravilhoso, da pra todo mundo pagar e tem internet quem pode, porque vc dilma nao baixa a gasolina e o alcool pra R$ 1
mexer com pequenos é facil vai mexer com os grandes!!!!!

galera do forum vamos fazer uma campanha pra conseguirmos um defensor nosso em brasilia!!!!!

----------


## evertonsoares

Por isso já estamos montando uma confecção de roupas em paralelo com provedor, logo, logo, vai dar ovo esse negocio de internet aqui no brasil.... vejam só Vendo Provedor

----------


## vie190

quanto a fiscalizar , no projeto tem uma lei e ja foi feita a concorrencia para contratrar empresas para fiscalizar teremos de por os clientes do plano pnbl em um servidor exclusivi e dar o ip e senha para a empresa contratada entrar em nosso servidor e ver quantos megas e quantos clientes temos.,.,quanto ao preço do mb hj pago 3200 por 8 mb,,e tenho proposta de 20 mb full por 5400

----------


## boneco

vie190 3200 qual operadora voce é de bariri

----------


## osmano807

> Dilma exigiu a mudança, afirmando que o plano original está atrasado em relação ao mundo
> pois é o PNBL do governo quer fazer exigências. então por que o governo não faz a parte dele 
> 1 cade link barato
> 2 porque não homologa mais equipamento fazendo assim ficar mais acessível os equipamento que atenda as necessidade para chegar o sinal com + banda e qualidade e preço 
> 3 porque não facilita a tirada da licencia 
> 4 tiram os impostos
> 5 em vez de dar dinheiro para as grande teles porque não facilita para os pequenos
> 6 querendo colocar preço na nossa mercadoria vou colocar preço nos imposto do governo


Mas aí é que tá: você não é o governo. Eu não sou o governo. Só o governo muda o preço de seus impostos. É o preço que se paga por ter alguém para tomar decisões por nós.




> concordo plenamente com o item 6 pois nois não obrigamos ninguem a assinar o plano conosco, e internet não é como agua e energia que as pessoas dependem para sobreviver


Internet? Dependem pra viver sim. Desde bancos à vendas.




> cara, o governo é doido, pois ele exige uma coisa que é uma utopia, pois é impossivel nos provedores pequenos praticar esses preços com as condiçoes atuais, primeiro: links caros e impostos maiores ainda. segundo: nao sao eles que irao ficar a frente em contato com os clientes pois temos despesas altas com antenas placas e tudo mais, sem falar na tia ana, que literalmente nos mata com suas taxas e seus fiscais loucos. e por fim mais nao menos importante: nosso lucro pois comprando no preço mesmo o que eles tem no pnbl 220,00 fica impossivel manter 10 clientes a 1mb, conta rapida: 10 x 35 = 350 - 220 = 130 isso sem falar nos impostos que quando forem tirados vai sobrar 80 se o provedor tiver 300 clientes vai ficar com 2400 pra tudo!!! nao da de jeito nenhum...
> Dilma Vai cuidar do brasil e deixa a net conosco!!!!
> 
> digo que R$: 50,00 por 300kbps ta maravilhoso, da pra todo mundo pagar e tem internet quem pode, porque vc dilma nao baixa a gasolina e o alcool pra R$ 1
> mexer com pequenos é facil vai mexer com os grandes!!!!!
> 
> galera do forum vamos fazer uma campanha pra conseguirmos um defensor nosso em brasilia!!!!!


Economia liberal já foi tentada e não deu certo.
A tal lei da oferta e procura não funciona. Os detentores dos meios de produção (nesse caso, a Internet e a Gasolina) sempre irão estabelecer preços condizentes ao seus ideais.
Lá pra Crise de 1929, reinava o Liberalismo Econômico. Sem o estado intervindo, os capitalistas continuaram com a superprodução, que não era escoada mais para a Europa, que se recuperava da guerra.
CREU! Muito produto, pouca procura, baixos preços, quebra na confiança nas empresas, quebra na bolsa.
Estado deveria intervir sim, o problema é que o próprio Estado é o capitalista...
A Internet FAZ parte do Brasil. Não têm como separar. Cuidar da Internet é cuidar do Brasil.




> quanto a fiscalizar , no projeto tem uma lei e ja foi feita a concorrencia para contratrar empresas para fiscalizar teremos de por os clientes do plano pnbl em um servidor exclusivi e dar o ip e senha para a empresa contratada entrar em nosso servidor e ver quantos megas e quantos clientes temos.,.,quanto ao preço do mb hj pago 3200 por 8 mb,,e tenho proposta de 20 mb full por 5400


Humm, isso me cheira mal. Me cheira violação de privacidade, mas nada além do que já é feito, não é mesmo?

Vocês reclamam do governo, reclamam das operadoras, mas vocês mesmo são capitalistas!
Vocês decretaram isto.
Preço do link é regido pelas regras dos detentores dos links. Se você não detêm uma conexão com a Internet propriamente (ligação direta aos backbones), você é um simples cliente e depende dos preços impostos pelos detentores. À menos que uma revolta em larga escala, que afete estes, nada mudará.

Impostos são consequência direta do que vocês QUERIAM. Vocês votaram nos candidatos com essa ideologia. E os que não votaram, são coniventes a partir do momento que aceitam incondicionalmente o que julgam errado.

Se eu lembrar de mais algo edito.

----------


## evertonsoares

> Impostos são consequência direta do que vocês QUERIAM. Vocês votaram nos candidatos com essa ideologia. E os que não votaram, são coniventes a partir do momento que aceitam incondicionalmente o que julgam errado.


É isso mesmo!!!

----------


## biohazzard

Mais ou menos 8 meses escrevi dizendo que seria o fim dos pequenos provedores. Falaram que eu estava errado, me zoaram, falaram que estava delirando, recebe nome de Nostra Damus, profeta do wireless e muitas outras coisas. Fico feliz em saber que as minhas espectativas estão se confirmando, estou nem ai para vc que é pequeno, sabe por que? pequeno não tem vez, quer ser grande jute-se aos grandes, quer permanecer pequeno tranque-se em sua pequenes.
Os pequenos so iram ganhar dinheiro em cidades muito mas muito pequenas e totalmente afastadas do circuitos, isto é das fibra oticas, já viram como a malha brasileira é distribuida, aposto 1000 reais que tem gente aqui que não sabe. " e la nave va". Provedores com menos 400 clientes iram cair, pois o preço praticado por eles hoje e a qualidade não estão em concordancias, sou mais usar os fadonhos 3G, a 0,29 centavos por dia como é o caso da claro. Donos de provedores querem sempres maximizar o lucro colocado o maximo de pessoas em um misero 1024Kbps ou 1Mb, e usando os piores recursos para dar a impressão que o link esta muito bom, acordem a fase do amadorismo passou. E sem duvidas em poucos tempos teremos aqui no brasil internet de com velocidades maiores a preços bem menores, o mercado pede. Pois todos nos sabemos que acada ano a tecnologia fica melhor e com preços bem mais encontas.
Ultimo alerta cuidado, pois ainda existe os gato net. Para onde iram os pequenos. ho!! você que não sabe o que quer, como sabera para onde ir?

----------


## boneco

ou este cara é do governo ou é empregado de alguma tele aquela que da 3g a 1m por 29.90 assim que voce baixar 1g ela te corta ou reduz a velocidade ou uma outra que te vende 1m e te entrega 100k durante o dia e libera um mega depois da meia noite e fala que no contrato é ATE 1 mega
não sou contra os pequenos porque um dia eu também fui ou voceis acham que os pequenos não estão contribuindo para a famosa inclusão digital pelo que eu sei pelo menos 30% dos acesso de internet neste pais são as via radio (os pequenos provedores )que vão aonde as grandes teles não tem interesse porque acha que não é viável financeiramente é falam ainda que a gente é ganancioso e exploradores vendendo para os pequenos provedores 1 mega por $900.00

----------


## Gustavinho

Aqui vai o post feito em um blog..........pena que muitos que comentam nem fazem idéia das coisas que rolam por traz disso tudo....

Dilma quer banda larga popular de pelo menos 1 Mega | Brasil

----------


## bjaraujo

> [...]
> Economia liberal já foi tentada e não deu certo.
> A tal lei da oferta e procura não funciona. Os detentores dos meios de produção (nesse caso, a Internet e a Gasolina) sempre irão estabelecer preços condizentes ao seus ideais.
> Lá pra Crise de 1929, reinava o Liberalismo Econômico. Sem o estado intervindo, os capitalistas continuaram com a superprodução, que não era escoada mais para a Europa, que se recuperava da guerra.
> CREU! Muito produto, pouca procura, baixos preços, quebra na confiança nas empresas, quebra na bolsa.[...]


Onde essa economia liberal foi testada? Veja esse vídeo e atente que o que agravou o problema de 1929 foi a intervenção do ESTADO não a livre economia.

Abaixo, uma aula de radicalidade e tolerância | Reinaldo Azevedo - Blog - VEJA.com

----------


## osmano807

> Onde essa economia liberal foi testada? Veja esse vídeo e atente que o que agravou o problema de 1929 foi a intervenção do ESTADO não a livre economia.
> 
> Abaixo, uma aula de radicalidade e tolerância | Reinaldo Azevedo - Blog - VEJA.com


 Não vi o vídeo, to sem tráfego no momen
to, mas assim que puder vejo.
Adorei a crítica no início.
Mas, lembra da campanha ano passado? Veja Mente.
Grande Depressão – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre



> Com o fim da Primeira Guerra Mundial, os países europeus encontravam-se devastados, com a economia enfraquecida e com forte retração de consumo, que abalou a economia mundial. Os Estados Unidos por sua vez, lucraram com a exportação de alimentos e produtos industrializados aos países aliados no período pós-guerra. Como resultado disso, entre 1918 e 1928 a produção norte-americana cresceu de forma estupenda. A prosperidade econômica gerou o chamado "_american way of life_" (modo de vida americano). Havia emprego, os preços caíam, a agricultura produzia muito e o consumo era incentivado pela expansão do crédito e pelo parcelamento do pagamento de mercadorias. Porém, a economia europeia posteriormente se restabeleceu e passou a importar cada vez menos dos Estados Unidos. Com a retração do consumo na Europa, as indústrias norte-americanas não tinham mais para quem vender. Havia mais mercadorias que consumidores, ou seja, a oferta era maior que a demanda; consequentemente os preços caíram, a produção diminuiu e logo o desemprego aumentou. A queda dos lucros, a retração geral da produção industrial e a paralisação do comércio resultou na queda das ações da bolsa de valores e mais tarde na quebra da bolsa. Portanto, a crise de 1929 foi uma crise de superprodução.


Aumento da produção industrial e agrícola gera crise de 29 - 16/02/2005 - Resumos | História geral



> A superprodução foi característica de todo esse período, favorecida pela política de liberalismo econômico adotada pelo Estado e responsável pelo aumento dos estoques, pela queda nos preços, pela redução dos lucros e pelo desemprego.


Bem, eles nos fazem acreditar no que eles querem. Até isso pode ser mentira...

Voltando: eles nos manipulam. Eu não tenho tanta força quanto vocês unidos. Talvez algo mudaria. Ou alguns embolsariam algo e ficariam quietos. Não importa... espera... importa.

Poxa gente... formalizem algo, se unam. Vai que dá certo. Se não der vamo tudo voltar aos paus e pedras e amplificadores que dá mais certo então.

----------


## naldo864

acho que foi a primeira grande bobagem que a nossa presidente disse ,como ela não entende nada de informatica pode falar isso não tem a minima nossão do trampo que e levar internet e ainda mas com quallidade ao consumidor final quero ver ela falar pra telefonica isto e bater o pe se isso acontecer a propria telefonica vai parar de trabalhar com internet não teria como sustentar sua estrutura e pagar impostos cobrando r$ 35,00 por mega nem se tivesse 1 milhao de assinates o rombo e muito grande .pra falar a verdade acho que 1 mega hoje em dia pode sim ser vendido a uns r$ 56,00 pra quem tem preço bom de link abaixo disto acho que e inviavel e daria prejuizo

----------


## evertonsoares

Convenhamos, lamentável a afirmação da Dilma embasada na tendência de consumo norte-americana de internet, todos nós sabemos que o padrão ADSL já esta sendo abandonado nos EUA a mais de 10 anos e por aqui ainda esta sendo amplamente utilizado, 1mega por R$30 quero ver essa dentuça vender 1mega pra nós provedores por R$30 de quem ela vai comprar??? Aqui no interior de SP muita gente esta vendendo provedor pequeno enquanto pode para provedores maiores... BNDES não esta liberando mais giro para podermos investir, enquanto para as grandes empresas empresta bilhões... Não sei em outras regiões, mas a Telefonica de SP esta engolindo todos provedores, já são 3 amigos que foram demitidos da central de rede de dados da terceirizada telefonica pela grande desistência dos provedores pelo serviço de fibra optica e LP de dados... Quem já estruturou-se a alguns anos atrás hj esta mais tranquilo, mas para quem pretendia expandir não sei se é a hora certa... Todas estradas do interior paulista estão forradas de malhas ópticas das concessionárias das rodovias, tudo dinheiro oriundo do pedágio e empréstimo BNDES que não temos acesso. Logo logo vão sublocar o transporte de dados através dessas malhas... Por esse e muito outros motivos os provedores aqui de SP estão apreensivos...

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/__3QaY6zHJd...05_02_2010.jpg

----------


## osmano807

> acho que foi a primeira grande bobagem que a nossa presidente disse ,como ela não entende nada de informatica pode falar isso não tem a minima nossão do trampo que e levar internet e ainda mas com quallidade ao consumidor final quero ver ela falar pra telefonica isto e bater o pe se isso acontecer a propria telefonica vai parar de trabalhar com internet não teria como sustentar sua estrutura e pagar impostos cobrando r$ 35,00 por mega nem se tivesse 1 milhao de assinates o rombo e muito grande .pra falar a verdade acho que 1 mega hoje em dia pode sim ser vendido a uns r$ 56,00 pra quem tem preço bom de link abaixo disto acho que e inviavel e daria prejuizo





> Convenhamos, lamentável a afirmação da Dilma embasada na tendência de consumo norte-americana de internet, todos nós sabemos que o padrão ADSL já esta sendo abandonado nos EUA a mais de 10 anos e por aqui ainda esta sendo amplamente utilizado, 1mega por R$30 quero ver essa dentuça vender 1mega pra nós provedores por R$30 de quem ela vai comprar??? Aqui no interior de SP muita gente esta vendendo provedor pequeno enquanto pode para provedores maiores... BNDES não esta liberando mais giro para podermos investir, enquanto para as grandes empresas empresta bilhões... Não sei em outras regiões, mas a Telefonica de SP esta engolindo todos provedores, já são 3 amigos que foram demitidos da central de rede de dados da terceirizada telefonica pela grande desistência dos provedores pelo serviço de fibra optica e LP de dados... Quem já estruturou-se a alguns anos atrás hj esta mais tranquilo, mas para quem pretendia expandir não sei se é a hora certa... Todas estradas do interior paulista estão forradas de malhas ópticas das concessionárias das rodovias, tudo dinheiro oriundo do pedágio e empréstimo BNDES que não temos acesso. Logo logo vão sublocar o transporte de dados através dessas malhas... Por esse e muito outros motivos os provedores aqui de SP estão apreensivos...


Motivo desses preços? Especulação.
O amigo mesmo disse: Investiram com dinheiro oriundo de inciativa privada e empréstimos, e agora cobram os lucros e os juros. Justo? Humm, dada as circunstâncias, sim. Moral? Depende...
Tá vendo? Reclamam tanto de algo que vocês mesmos permitem. Tomem por exemplo a Islândia. Não sabem o que está havendo lá? Clarifico com material em português mesmo.
Islândia. O povo é quem mais ordena. E já tirou o país da recessão

----------


## Geeek

Na verdade ela não esta errada em pedir isso em lei mas, ela tbm tem que criar meios para provedores poderem servir isso sem prejuizo para todos.

----------


## bjaraujo

> [...]Tomem por exemplo a Islândia. Não sabem o que está havendo lá? Clarifico com material em português mesmo.
> Islândia. O povo é quem mais ordena. E já tirou o país da recessão


Calote? Isso só prejudicará a população. Vejamos em 8 anos no que dará.

----------


## bjaraujo

> Na verdade ela não esta errada em pedir isso em lei mas, ela tbm tem que criar meios para provedores poderem servir isso sem prejuizo para todos.


Quando o Governo mete o bedelho onde não deve, não é bom para ninguém. Os meios para que o Brasil tenha acesso à Internet é ceder 'fatias' do backbone a quem tem interesse em levar acesso onde não há. Mas o Governo só quer explorar os grandes e pequenos (esse papo de dedidade a R$ 300,00 é para os sem acesso ao backbone, logo pequeno) combrando impostos, exigindo isso e aquilo e ainda ferrando o modelo de negócio de uma empresa; se der certo foi o governo fulano que fez, se der m3Rd4 foram os empresários exploradores e capitalistas os culpados.

Vocês acham que se eu pudesse ter uma licença urgente provisória (para ter giro e ver o potencial do mercado), acesso a backbone, equipamento de ponta, livre de impostos extorcivos e com aceitação de certificado extrangeiro (não obrigatoriedade de homologação Anatel*), e desobrigação de associar a um sindicato, e pagar X salarios por uma assinatura eu tava revendendo ADSL, ainda, sem licença? Certamente alguns de nós estaria vendendo 1mega a R$ 40,00 ou menos (a concorrência seria grande tb), prestando um atendimento bom o suficiente e teria capacidade de entregar 100mega ou mais. 

Desculpem o desabafo. Não suporto o rumo que o país está tomando. Muito do que o governo faz promentendo melhora só empobreçe a população, mas ninguém vê.

* - Isso nos atrasa mais ainda diante de paises como EUA e Japão.

----------


## osmano807

> Calote? Isso só prejudicará a população. Vejamos em 8 anos no que dará.


 Os bancos que lucram no mundo...
Aliás, pelo menos até onde eu sei, não há dinheiro para pagar os juros (eles são, humm, o lucro; dinheiro do "nada"), então eles sempre estarão em dívida, mesmo pagando...

Voltando ao tópico



> Na verdade ela não esta errada em pedir isso em lei mas, ela tbm tem que criar meios para provedores poderem servir isso sem prejuizo para todos.


Pronto, isso seria ótimo. Sem meios será mais uma "lei" sem efeito.

----------


## evertonsoares

É senhores enquanto "queimamos" neurônios tentando achar uma futura solução... Nossa presidenta navega muito feliz na banda larga Telebrás 1024kbps...
http://www.bahianoticias.com.br/foto...net_apagao.jpg

----------


## andrecyber

caro BIOHAZZARD, vc é no minimo tosco pra nao entrar mais em detalhes e baixar o nível do fórum, pois quando vc quer falar mau dos pequenos provedores vc tome cuidado com sua língua ou melhor com seus dedos, ninguém começa do alto e o país precisa dos pequenos provedores, esse plano da Dilma é uma utopia como as asneiras que vc falou. temos qualidade e melhor ainda estamos ao lado dos clientes, ao contrario das teles pois aqui nao tem um robo atendendo o cliente tem seres humanos que depende do trabalho honesto e digno pra viver. somos pequenos mais com orgulho e visao pra um dia se tornar grande mais com alma de pequeno e respeito aos nossos clientes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## izaufernandes

Só mostra o quanto os nossos governantes são amadores e irresponsáveis. O governo veio no inicio cheio de projetos de melhorias prometendo mundos e fundos. Cadê os projetos? porque ela não falou primeiro de como anda a rede governamental do pnbl? Para as operadoras é fácil fazer o que o governo quer, eles vendem vários produtos calam a bôca do governo fazendo o que ele quer e passa mel na bôca dos clientes aumentando outros serviços e fica tudo 6 x meia dúzia e quem perde no final? Quem só tem um braço, o da internet.

Tem gente que não tem dinheiro pra colocar uma antena no teto da casa e não é pouca gente não, um computador com internet é um sonho. Pra outros isso é uma b$%$#$¨ta

----------


## RobertoLima

Só gostaria de fazer uma pequena pergunta para nossa presidenta se tivesse chance...
Vamos vender acesso por R$35,00 ?? tudo bem.
Mais cadê o scm com menos exigências e a R$1500.00??
A fibra optica telebras em todas cidades (vide que o José dirceu teve uma doação generosa do maior acionista)
Eu acho que seria viável...
Mais com tanto que o governo cumprisse seu papel.
Baixando até impostos dos equipamentos.
E forçando a tia ANA.. a não jogar tão descaradamente a favor de OI/TELEFONICA.
assim como forçando empresas estatais, como temos a copel aqui no Paraná, a não ter a cara de pau de cobrar R$330,00 por mega + R$2,80 pra cada poste que passar cabo.
Digo isso pois por ser do governo, o povo já pagou e paga por sua infra. sendo assim se é algo pro povo teria que ser algo próximo da gratuidade. deixando para os provedores só a cobrança pelo serviço de suporte e manutenção.
Tenho uma proposta pro governo.
Ele (governo) vende net a R$25,00 pro cliente.
Eu cobro R$10,00 para dar suporte mensal a estes clientes.
simples assim... não precisa de scm... não pecisa manter servidores... nem pagar aluguel de pontos de acesso/repetição.
Seria uma beleza. e pagaria só uns 15% de imposto. ps ainda acho muito imposto,

Eu não sou anarquista, mais se a coisa continuar temos que pensar em algo. desligar o acesso e substituir por uma pagina contando a historia de que fazem com os pequenos por 24h.

Imagine o caus e a pressão politica que teria. a mentira do governo estampada nas telas de todos clientes wireless do brasil.

Sei que é uma ideia louca, mas se tivesse união seria viável e definitivo.

Abraços

----------


## bjaraujo

> Só gostaria de fazer uma pequena pergunta para nossa presidenta se tivesse chance...
> Vamos vender acesso por R$35,00 ?? tudo bem.
> Mais cadê o scm com menos exigências e a R$1500.00??[...]


Quando às exigências só tiraria o atendimento 24/7 residencial deixando outros horários à cargo duma URA e facilitaria concedendo uma licença e licenciamento de base provisório e aderindo alguma certificação internacional para os equipamentos. Só isso.

----------


## osmano807

> caro BIOHAZZARD, vc é no minimo tosco pra nao entrar mais em detalhes e baixar o nível do fórum, pois quando vc quer falar mau dos pequenos provedores vc tome cuidado com sua língua ou melhor com seus dedos, ninguém começa do alto e o país precisa dos pequenos provedores, esse plano da Dilma é uma utopia como as asneiras que vc falou. temos qualidade e melhor ainda estamos ao lado dos clientes, ao contrario das teles pois aqui nao tem um robo atendendo o cliente tem seres humanos que depende do trabalho honesto e digno pra viver. somos pequenos mais com orgulho e visao pra um dia se tornar grande mais com alma de pequeno e respeito aos nossos clientes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Utopia? Transistores eram utopia. Bilhões de transistores em um processador era utopia. 25nm era utopia.
Humm...
Democracia era (é? meio relativo essa) utopia.
Heliocentrismo era utopia.

Posso ficar falando aqui anos o que era utopia. Utopia é o que ninguém teve coragem de pensar e/ou fazer.




> Só gostaria de fazer uma pequena pergunta para nossa presidenta se tivesse chance...
> Vamos vender acesso por R$35,00 ?? tudo bem.
> Mais cadê o scm com menos exigências e a R$1500.00??
> A fibra optica telebras em todas cidades (vide que o José dirceu teve uma doação generosa do maior acionista)
> Eu acho que seria viável...
> Mais com tanto que o governo cumprisse seu papel.
> Baixando até impostos dos equipamentos.
> E forçando a tia ANA.. a não jogar tão descaradamente a favor de OI/TELEFONICA.
> assim como forçando empresas estatais, como temos a copel aqui no Paraná, a não ter a cara de pau de cobrar R$330,00 por mega + R$2,80 pra cada poste que passar cabo.
> ...


Meio complicado. Os clientes não teriam noção real do problema, e só ligariam para a falta do facebook e do msn...




> Quando às exigências só tiraria o atendimento 24/7 residencial deixando outros horários à cargo duma URA e facilitaria concedendo uma licença e licenciamento de base provisório e aderindo alguma certificação internacional para os equipamentos. Só isso.


Tentei achar referência à um órgão internacional, mas nada...
Uma regulamentação internacional de aparelhos de radiofrequência seria bom.
Apesar de cada país estipular limites próprios, seria uma forma de agilizar o processo de certificação à faixas de potência e protocolos, com a agência local confiando nos dados da agência superior.
Pensei alto né?

Se os impostos já pagam a infraestrutura, porque cobrar pelo tráfego sendo que ele não é tratado pela empresa de internet? Clarificando, porque cobrar pelo tráfego se meu email é do Gmail, por exemplo.
A infraestrutura tá pronta, seria necessário cobrar só pelos serviços DIRETAMENTE oferecidos.
Humm, estranho pensar assim né?
Será que aquele PLC ultrapassa para a rede externa? Seria uma mão na roda, humm... conexão 'de graça' com os vizinhos, humm... Infraestrutura tá pronta...

----------


## katraka

Falar em mega a R$35,00 é populismo, é média com o povo, é medida eleitoreira. Mas as condições para que os provedores possam trabalhar dignamente não trazem votos. Até agora não saiu do papél o "projeto" que ia baixar o preço da SCM para os provedores que atuam somente no municipio ou no estado. Por que será? Interessa pras teles? Pros cofres do governo? O povão em geral vai perceber? Vai trazer uma enxurrada de votos? Então engaveta.
Que provedor com menos de 400 clientes vai ter condições de cobrar R$35,00 por mega pagando R$9.000,00 para a Anatel? Tão de sacanagem. Como sempre, a medida só vai beneficiar as grandes teles tirando os pequenos do mercado de vez.

----------


## RobertoLima

> Tentei achar referência à um órgão internacional, mas nada...
> Uma regulamentação internacional de aparelhos de radiofrequência seria bom.
> Apesar de cada país estipular limites próprios, seria uma forma de agilizar o processo de certificação à faixas de potência e protocolos, com a agência local confiando nos dados da agência superior.
> Pensei alto né?


Até 2002 éra aceito certificação FCC. depois de 2002 que saiu a resolução obrigando produtos a serem testados por SOAs brasileiras, e o laudo avaliado "imparcialmente" pela anatel. 
Ps= digo imparcialmente pois acho estranho certas antenas da aquarios ter homologação. Mais quando vejo o Dirceu da anatel nas paletras na fabrica Aquario aqui no paraná. entendo o que pode estar acontecendo.
Abraço a todos.

----------


## bjaraujo

> [...]
> A infraestrutura tá pronta, seria necessário cobrar só pelos serviços DIRETAMENTE oferecidos.
> Humm, estranho pensar assim né?
> Será que aquele PLC ultrapassa para a rede externa? Seria uma mão na roda, humm... conexão 'de graça' com os vizinhos, humm... Infraestrutura tá pronta...


Para o provedor a infraestrutura seria acesso ao backbone. Para o cliente o provedor oferece infraestrutura, suporte e acesso, além de outros serviços.

----------


## boneco

a famosa venda casada vendo internet de 1mega por 35.00 e telefone por 50.00 ate as grande ja estão se manifestando
Exigência de Dilma gera impasse em plano de internet

Publicidade
JULIO WIZIACK
DE SÃO PAULO
VALDO CRUZ
DE BRASÍLIA
As operadoras entenderam o recado dado pela presidente Dilma Rousseff, mas afirmam que as negociações com o governo em torno do "novo PNBL" (Plano Nacional de Banda Larga) exigem contrapartidas "efetivas".
Diante desse cenário, o Telebrasil, associação que representa operadoras fixas e móveis, contratou uma consultoria para preparar o "PNBL das teles" que será enviado ao governo. A previsão é que fique pronto em junho.
A proposta é apresentar um conjunto de medidas e políticas possíveis do ponto de vista das operadoras --fixas e móveis.
Uma das propostas em estudo é a criação de um cronograma de cobertura de cidades pelo PNBL até 2014 que acompanhe a expansão do serviço já em curso pelas operadoras. Segundo elas, os preços já estão caindo e, aos poucos, será possível --sem tantas contrapartidas-- levar a internet ao país todo.
Na edição de domingo, a Folha antecipou que Dilma quer planos de 1 Mbps (e não mais 600 Kbps, como propuseram as teles) pelos mesmos R$ 35. Nos Estados que concederem isenção de ICMS, o preço seria R$ 29,80.
Para isso, uma das contrapartidas do governo seria um "esforço" pela aprovação do projeto de lei que pretende liberar o mercado de TV a cabo. Para as teles, da forma como está, esse projeto não é uma contrapartida.
Isso porque elas teriam aumento de receita com esse novo mercado, mas ele não compensaria os investimentos necessários para a ampliação da capacidade das redes em locais onde, supostamente, não há poder aquisitivo para internet e TV.
A conta começaria a fechar se o projeto as autorizasse a comprar direitos de exibição de conteúdos televisivos, como o Brasileirão.
Uma saída imediata seria o governo aceitar que a oferta de internet pelo PNBL seja atrelada à venda de linhas telefônicas. O preço da assinatura cobriria a diferença de investimento. Mas, para técnicos da Anatel, isso seria "venda casada", proibida pelo Código do Consumidor.

dilma abaixa o preço do alcool vai mexer com os usineiros que abaixaram os salário dos trabalhadores 
abaixa a gasolina que o brasil ja é alto sustentavel e vende para outros países que cobram bem mais barato que no brasil
abaixa o preço dos pedágios ja pagamos ipva para rodar
a

----------


## bjaraujo

Já disse e repito quanto o governo se mete onde não deve só há prejuízos para todos, exceto o governo que joga a culpa na iniciativa privada e ainda recebe aplauso de ignorantes[1].
Vejam só do jeito que está há prejuízo até para as grandes teles; pense só hoje o governo quer que nós vendamos plano de 1 mega a R$ 35,00 e passe a ele o controle sobre a rede (fica fácil censurar a net assim) nesse plano. Amanhã em nome da segurança e da diversidade quererá o controle total da rede, qualquer plano, e obrigará o provedor a oferecer serviço a caloteiros e sangue-sugas[2]; O resultado: Péssimos serviços e atendimento, demissões, barraco de sindicatos, governo roubando os provedores de seus proprietários em nome do povo[3].

1- Desconhecimento geral ou específico.
2- Não estou muito preocupado com as novas regras por enquanto, não vejo prejuízos.
3- Aqui pode ser um exagero, mas no fim quem tinha potencial de ascender financeiramente e levar outros consigo (funcionários, parceiros e voluntários que se destacam) é demonizado e empobrece.

----------


## osmano807

> Já disse e repito quanto o governo se mete onde não deve só há prejuízos para todos, exceto o governo que joga a culpa na iniciativa privada e ainda recebe aplauso de ignorantes[1].
> Vejam só do jeito que está há prejuízo até para as grandes teles; pense só hoje o governo quer que nós vendamos plano de 1 mega a R$ 35,00 e passe a ele o controle sobre a rede (fica fácil censurar a net assim) nesse plano. Amanhã em nome da segurança e da diversidade quererá o controle total da rede, qualquer plano, e obrigará o provedor a oferecer serviço a caloteiros e sangue-sugas[2]; O resultado: Péssimos serviços e atendimento, demissões, barraco de sindicatos, governo roubando os provedores de seus proprietários em nome do povo[3].
> 
> 1- Desconhecimento geral ou específico.
> 2- Não estou muito preocupado com as novas regras por enquanto, não vejo prejuízos.
> 3- Aqui pode ser um exagero, mas no fim quem tinha potencial de ascender financeiramente e levar outros consigo (funcionários, parceiros e voluntários que se destacam) é demonizado e empobrece.


 E onde o governo não se mete? Os grandes são o governo...
Sobre o controle da Internet, bem, nem precisa de tanto. Lembram dos AI? (não fui dessa época, mas existe história  :Smile: )
Ainda prevalece a crença que no capitalismo as pessoas tem chances de mudar de classe. Ok, mudam. Mas não chegam ao topo, não se não forem específicas.

Ainda tento achar a origem da comercialização da Internet. Muito estranho, da ARPANet, uma rede entre faculdades, se passou à um bem de consumo, pago e caro.

Seguinte: o que impede de se cobrar R$35,00 por 1Mbps (com garantia de banda de 10%)?
É backbone? Então o que se é necessário para a interconexão e manutenção do mesmo?
É link dedicado caro? Então quanto vale um link dedicado (preço justo)? Tabelar os preços resolveria?
É falta de homologação de equipamentos? Então o que seria necessário para uma homologação mais rápida e eficiente? Aceitar certificações de outros órgãos ajudaria?
É licença SCM? Abaixar os custos para licenças locais resolveria?
É a Anatel? Uma investigação e punições aos culpados resolveria? (humm, quase impossível... mas vamos adicionar como pergunta também.)

Humm, falta algo, mas não lembro, humm...
Não vivo o dia a dia de um provedor, estou tentando entender onde estão os problemas.

----------


## bjaraujo

> [...]
> Ainda prevalece a crença que no capitalismo as pessoas tem chances de mudar de classe. Ok, mudam. Mas não chegam ao topo, não se não forem específicas.[...]


Não divido as pessoas em classes. Mas num país com economia livre qualquer um pode sair da pobreza e ascender financeira e socialmente. 
Veja bem: se você quiser trabalhar numa empresa e por sí mesmo propor meio salário com o intuito de mostrar para que veio, o governo diz: Ou é um salário ou nenhum; já era oportunidade, você tá fora do mercado e das oportunidades consequentes. 
Se você quiser empregar um analfabeto funcional para exercer tarefas amenas você tem que pagar 1 salário; o que você faz? Procura um secundarista que faça mais tarefas; o analfabeto tá fora do mercado e de outras oportunidades.
Você quer montar um Lan House no bairro onde mora: Compra equipamentos com impostos caros, paga ao município para poder exibir um banner na fachada e outros impostos, a sim você precisa pagar o piso a um contador para abrir a empresa, é impedido de vender acesso a estudantes (são menores não acompanhados, afinal o pai e mãe trabalha e não têm dinheiro para pagar uma babá/empregada pq metade da feira do mês vai pro governo e teria que pagar um salário, fgts etc - mais um desempregado). 
Você tá começando agora, não vai pagar um salário para alguém controlar o acesso ao PCs; aqui tem duas consequências, alguém deixa de ser empregado por você e você, que ficará 'preso' o dia todo, perde muitas oportunidades de negócio e crescimento.

Ora, catador de latinha é perseguido!

Se você notar o governo acaba tirando a oportunidade a muitos 'apenas' exigindo um salário a quem quer que queira empregar, ou um piso nalgumas contratações.

----------


## RobertoLima

> Seguinte: o que impede de se cobrar R$35,00 por 1Mbps (com garantia de banda de 10%)?
> É backbone? Então o que se é necessário para a interconexão e manutenção do mesmo?
> É link dedicado caro? Então quanto vale um link dedicado (preço justo)? Tabelar os preços resolveria?
> É falta de homologação de equipamentos? Então o que seria necessário para uma homologação mais rápida e eficiente? Aceitar certificações de outros órgãos ajudaria?
> É licença SCM? Abaixar os custos para licenças locais resolveria?
> É a Anatel? Uma investigação e punições aos culpados resolveria? (humm, quase impossível... mas vamos adicionar como pergunta também.)
> 
> Humm, falta algo, mas não lembro, humm...
> Não vivo o dia a dia de um provedor, estou tentando entender onde estão os problemas.


Olha cada provedor dirá uma coisa, tipo eu acho que os fatores principais seriam:
Link (No pnbl aqui é pebl a coisa é assim. O provedor paga algo com R$230,00 por mega. só que em contra partida só pode colocar 10 clientes por mega. 10 clientes pagando R$35.00 dá R$350.00 certo? sobraria R$120,00 pro cara pagar.. impostos, manter 0800, engenheiro, energia eletrica, telefone, alugueis... etc 
Tipo... para cada 100 clientes daria R$3500,00 de bruto. desses sobraria R$1200.00 meu funcionário ganha R$900,00+encargos, minha conta de energia geral provedor e torres passa de R$600,00.
Gasto com propaganda, reposição de equipamentos, modernisação já que a cada ano a coisa dá um salto.
ou seja pro provedor ter um ganho, teria que ter uns 500 clientes. quem consegue começar com 500 clientes?
Todos que conheço estão entre 200 e 800 clientes, poucos acima de 1000 clientes, mais não conheço ninguém com mais de 3000.
Eu acho que o scm deve ser barato sim. pois ai a anatel terá rasão pra fechar os "piratas" pois não terá scm só se não quiser.
Aqui levamos muito preju, com o pessoal vendendo adsl, os caras vendem por R$15,00 o mega, estão a frente do PNBL da dilma. KKKKKKKKK
O cara pega adsl de 10 ou 20 megas gvt coloca uma onmidirecional e revende. 
Aqui ne região sul, contando connosco só existe 3 provedor com licença própria, uns 20 com parceria, e uns 100 totalmente na ilegalidade.
Como competir assim.
Eu não monto uma fabrica de carros, pois sei que é investimento de bilhões, mais provedor de internet é investimento baixo, o mais caro é link dedicado, impostos e Legalização. justamente a fatia do governo. se ele quer baratear porque não começa diminuindo sua parte?? prestem atenção o governo isenta icms pois isso terá impacto nas contas estaduais, os impostos e taxas federais continua a todo vapor. kkkk 
È o típico exemplo de cortesia com chapél alheio. 
Abraços.

----------


## bjaraujo

> [...]
> Seguinte: o que impede de se cobrar R$35,00 por 1Mbps (com garantia de banda de 10%)?
> É backbone? Então o que se é necessário para a interconexão e manutenção do mesmo?
> É link dedicado caro? Então quanto vale um link dedicado (preço justo)? Tabelar os preços resolveria?
> É falta de homologação de equipamentos? Então o que seria necessário para uma homologação mais rápida e eficiente? Aceitar certificações de outros órgãos ajudaria?
> É licença SCM? Abaixar os custos para licenças locais resolveria?
> É a Anatel? Uma investigação e punições aos culpados resolveria? (humm, quase impossível... mas vamos adicionar como pergunta também.)
> 
> Humm, falta algo, mas não lembro, humm...
> Não vivo o dia a dia de um provedor, estou tentando entender onde estão os problemas.


O problema é que ninguém vai investir um centavo num negócio para trabalhar de graça, pagar para trabalhar ou não ter lucro. Em toda atividade há custos palpáveis e abstratos*. Energia, funcionário, manutenção, equipamento, atendimento, transporte, impostos, saúde, alimento, estudo, execução entre outros. 

Gostamos de viver: trabalhar faz parte disso, mas ora outra uns querem curtir alguns vão à praia outros a um ponto turístico no Brasil, outro ainda a um castelo ou ilha no exterior com toda família. Alguns querem apartamento, outros um casebre, ainda outros uma mansão isolada.

O fruto do trabalho proporciona isso: trabalhar com muito com lucro muito baixo é broxante.
Um amigo meu deixou de fazer reparos em placa mãe para cortar ferro, isso mesmo; é simples reparo em placa precisa de concentração, conhecimento e equipamento especializado; o lucro não compensava o trabalho e o custo do atendimento (estresse, desentendimentos, calotes e más línguas); para os ferros que ele corta atualmente basta uma serra com arco, só precisa de reportar a uma pessoa.  :Wink: 

* não achei termo melhor. Me refiro a desgaste emocional com relacionamento, pesquisa etc.

----------


## RobertoLima

> Gostamos de viver: trabalhar faz parte disso, mas ora outra uns querem curtir alguns vão à praia outros a um ponto turístico no Brasil, outro ainda a um castelo ou ilha no exterior com toda família. Alguns querem apartamento, outros um casebre, ainda outros uma mansão isolada.
> 
> O fruto do trabalho proporciona isso: trabalhar com muito com lucro muito baixo é broxante.
> Um amigo meu deixou de fazer reparos em placa mãe para cortar ferro, isso mesmo; é simples reparo em placa precisa de concentração, conhecimento e equipamento especializado; o lucro não compensava o trabalho e o custo do atendimento (estresse, desentendimentos, calotes e más línguas); para os ferros que ele corta atualmente basta uma serra com arco, só precisa de reportar a uma pessoa. 
> 
> * não achei termo melhor. Me refiro a desgaste emocional com relacionamento, pesquisa etc.


 Exemplificação perfeita amigo, é isso mesmo que acontece.
Abraços.

----------


## bjaraujo

> [...]O provedor paga algo com R$230,00 por mega. só que em contra partida só pode colocar 10 clientes por mega. 10 clientes pagando R$35.00 dá R$350.00 certo? [...]
> Abraços.


 Se o estado isentar o ICMS só poderas cobrar R$ 29,80. Um provedor com 200 clientes em um ano teria receita bruta de R$ 16.320, 00. Um único funcionário que citou recebe liquido e sem adicionais R$ 10.800,00 de você. Agora abate todos os insumos e custos e vai dormir com esse barulho.
Fora que usar 1 mega para vender 1 mega a 10 usuários terá qualidade porca e elevará muito custos com 0800 e assistencia médica (para o atendente e você).

----------


## biohazzard

> caro BIOHAZZARD, vc é no minimo tosco pra nao entrar mais em detalhes e baixar o nível do fórum, pois quando vc quer falar mau dos pequenos provedores vc tome cuidado com sua língua ou melhor com seus dedos, ninguém começa do alto e o país precisa dos pequenos provedores, esse plano da Dilma é uma utopia como as asneiras que vc falou. temos qualidade e melhor ainda estamos ao lado dos clientes, ao contrario das teles pois aqui nao tem um robo atendendo o cliente tem seres humanos que depende do trabalho honesto e digno pra viver. somos pequenos mais com orgulho e visao pra um dia se tornar grande mais com alma de pequeno e respeito aos nossos clientes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Desculpa amigo.

Mas o que estou escrevendo é a mais pura realidade, quando falo de pequeno são pessoas que estão conformadas com seus 400 clientes e ofertando net de baixa qualidade a preços habitantes, aqui onde eu moro tem um provedor que oferta 300 kbps ao preço de 120 reais, e isto é uma dura e triste realidade no brasil, infelizmente a pequenez deste provedores estão concentras na cabeças dos seus propiciatórios, vibram para que a PNBL não de certo no brasil, afinal especular da mais lucro do que praticar.

desculpa se eu estiver ofendido. Ser pequeno em porte é bem diferente de ser pequeno em mentalidade.

----------


## RobertoLima

> Desculpa amigo.
> 
> Mas o que estou escrevendo é a mais pura realidade, quando falo de pequeno são pessoas que estão conformadas com seus 400 clientes e ofertando net de baixa qualidade a preços habitantes, aqui onde eu moro tem um provedor que oferta 300 kbps ao preço de 120 reais, e isto é uma dura e triste realidade no brasil, infelizmente a pequenez deste provedores estão concentras na cabeças dos seus propiciatórios, vibram para que a PNBL não de certo no brasil, afinal especular da mais lucro do que praticar.
> 
> desculpa se eu estiver ofendido. Ser pequeno em porte é bem diferente de ser pequeno em mentalidade.


Você já parou pra pensar que talvez esse cara que cobra R$120,00 por 300k talvez pague R$1200,00 por 1 mega na embratel.
E você já pensou também que talvez os caras parem em 400 clientes porque cada radio suporta 40 cadastrados e no máximo 20 clientes simultâneos com qualidade?
Há casos e casos amigo, aqui por exemplo eu adoraria vender 5 e 10 megas pra cliente final, mais onde vou parar, se minha rede suporta no maximo 50megas passante? e pago 330 pilas por mega como vou vender 10megas por menos de 200 pilas??
Faça um plano de trabalho sobre essa realidade ai sim concordarei com você. não esqueça de adicionar impostos também, alugueis , energia elétrica, e pelo menos 1 funcionário.
Abraços.

----------


## katraka

> Você já parou pra pensar que talvez esse cara que cobra R$120,00 por 300k talvez pague R$1200,00 por 1 mega na embratel.


Ou mais! 

Eu comecei pagando R$6.000,00 pelo link de 2 mega da Oi.

----------


## boneco

PARAI 
um exemplo independente se eu pegar link da telebras (que ainda nao saiu nem do papel direito) pela proposta deles vou pagar $200.00 o mega + posso dividilo apenas por 8 clientes então é $25.00 + imposto certo e a minha estrutura (empregados ,torres ,aluguel de terrenos,radios ,servidor etc ) quem paga se eu não tiver lucro
e se eu pegar link da operadora por $700.00 o mega também estou enquadrado nesta lei?
cade a livre oferta e procura ?
voltamos a ditadura ? 
que o governo faz o que que como que 
SE EU NÃO TIVER A METERIA PRIMA BARATA NÃO POSSO VENDE LA POR MENOS (BARATA ) O GOVERNO TEM QUE FAZER A PARTE DELE PARA DEPOIS EXIGIR!!!!

----------


## evertonsoares

PUTA QUE MEDA!!! Estou eu assistindo REBELDE na Record apareceu um comercial da Telefonica vendendo Speedy 1 MEGA a 39,90 durante um ano!!!! A Dilma esta trabalhando de verdade heim!!! Trabalhando pra fouder os provedores menores!!!!

http://www.telefonica.com.br/onfiles..._relampago.jpg

----------


## evertonsoares

Na pressa de postar essa meda esqueci de mandar essa telefonica ir para a casa do satanás!!!

----------


## boneco

funciona assim vamos derrubar os pequenos provedores depois de tudo monopolizado aumentamos o preço alegando que la fora o preço do link subiu e a despesa com manutenção é alta simples assim

----------


## boneco

PARAI
voltamos a ditadura??????????
onde o governo fala e pronto
meu ponto de vista 
1 o governo para exigir preço baixo para o cliente final primeiramente teria de abaixar o preço da materia prima (link)certo? 
2 ela exigi mais ela fez a parte dela cade a telebras ta funcionando??????
3 mesmo se pegar link da telebras por $200.00 teria que dividir por no máximo 8 cliente certo entaõ $200 dividido por 8 = $25.00 ai voce acrescenta imposto + a sua estrutura (empregados ,servidores,torres , radio,carro ,etc. resultado vai dar mais de $35.00 por cliete
4 ela pode exigir realmente isto se nem a parte dela (governo e feita)??????
5 se eu pago $1000.00 do mega como vou vender por $35.00 a empresa não é minha então eu pago a materia prima trabalho sobre ela e repasso o meus custo para me dar lucro se não é para ter lucro eu fecho 
como eu disse eles querem derrubar os pequenos dai volta rasgando

----------


## portalink

Concordo com o Boneco, olha só os combustiveis, Lula disse que somos auto suficientes em produção de petroleo, poque os preços aqui acompanham o mercado internacional. Com a internet vai ser do mesmo jeito. Vejam esta reportagem em que o ministro Paulo Bernardo fala: *"O governo considera que as operadoras de telefonia optaram por oferecer um serviço caro e para um público pequeno, o que se traduz em um modelo com uma rentabilidade determinada. Se elas fizerem a opção de massificar amplamente o serviço, cobrando menos, é muito provável que ganhem mais dinheiro. Eu tenho brincado que vão lavar a égua de ganhar dinheiro nesse negócio."*........ *"O governo estima que, caso se concretize a redução tributária para o setor em negociação com os estados, o valor pode cair para R$ 15 em quase 40 milhões de domicílios"* 

Link para a Reportagem:
No RS, ministro Paulo Bernardo confirma banda larga a R$ 35


Pelo que entendi, ele só falou das teles, então vamos ficar fora dessa?, E o que gastamos com SCM, Cadastro de Estações e todas as despesas, simplismente vamos fechar e ir tabalhar na roça.

----------


## bjaraujo

Ora, quando pequenos provedores se unirem, se não para adquirir link, para agregar serviço os custos diminuirão. Para um único provedor, montar um server Xeon com UPS de respeito, com o intuito de servir VoD, músicas e conteúdo fica caro, não pelo servidor (é uma porrada só, ou 24 para os que apreciam a dor das parcelas) mas pela manutenção e funcionários que cuidarão do conteúdo. Se três ou quatro provedores se unirem 1 fica *responsável* pelo server e custos elétricos, cada um dos outros se conecta a este e um funcionário de cada fica responsável pela manutenção do conteúdo; com conteúdo dinâmico e css é possível dar uma cara personalizada ao portal. 

O mesmo seria para uso de cache, ex.: alguém poderia contratar um hiper cache e configurar para receber três links direcionando cada não hit para seu provedor separadamente mas todos se beneficiam dos hits.

----------


## andrecyber

Galera, ja ta bom de parar de polemizar essa besteira, pois 1mb por 35, 29 ou 25 é besteira pois devemos nos dedicar a coisas de futuro como tv a cabo e outras mercadorias que podemos vender, junto com o provedor, pois sobre a exigência de dilma ou do capeta basta lembrar que a GVT vende 5 mb por 49 reais e com 10 vezes mais qualidade que a oi, ou outra operadora e mesmo assim nenhum provedor entrou em colapso por causa disso e nao teve essa repercussão, então vamos buscar novos serviços e agrega-los ao provedor e só assim que vamos continuar oferecendo nossos serviços por um preço justo!!! VAMOS MANDAR DILMA PRO INFERNO E PARAR DE PERDER TEMPO COM ESSA BABOSEIRA DO PNBL......

----------


## andrecyber

CARA SE ATUALIZE A GVT VENDE A MAIS DE 3 ANOS 5 MEGAS POR 49 REAIS. E 100 MB POR 490,00
SEM DILMA METER O BEDELHO!!!
DEIXA ISOS DE LADO E SE DEDIQUE AOS SEUS CLIENTES

----------


## andrecyber

caras é como eu ja falei esse PNBL é o engana bestas vejam a gvt quanto faz e ja tem tres anos ou mais que ela é assim, e ninguem morreu ate hoje... vamos trabalhar galera!!!!
o mercado da pra todo mundo!!! de pequeno a grande!!

----------


## bjaraujo

Usuário GVT é obrigado a pagar assinatura da linha; GVT tem custo de link baixo.
Antes de torrar dinheiro com TV à cabo, pense o que acontecerá quando um penca de provedor estiver vendendo; Mais um _commoditie_. Será preciso um bom planejamento para não torrar dinheiro.
Ao menos aqui a linha da Oi está mais estável que a GVT que não fica 2 dias sem cair e o atendimento hoje está muito diferente do período de implantação.

----------


## naldo864

a grande verdade e que o mundo e muito grande e tem muita ,tem muita gente ainda que não tem tv a cabo ,tem muita gente que não tem internet ,tem muita gente que não tem ainda computador ,tem muita gente que tem computador mas nem deveria ter e assim vai .
olhem ao seu redor e não fiquem desesperados se tiver que abaixar o preço da assinatura um pouco ninguem ira morrer por isso nem ira a falencia podem tambem igualar ao preço de uma grande por exemplo sei que pode ser dificil em um determinado tempo mas não sera o fim do mundo .
agora afirmo nenhuma .afirmo de novo nenhuma operadora grande tem condições de cuidar do brasil sozinha e muita gente sempre vai ter espaço pra todo mundo trabalhar .
ainda mas nas grandes telecom que tem a maior concentração de tecnicos burros .
agora eu vi mesmo contratamos um serviço da nova operadora de um link de 60 megas ok entregaram na fibra sem problema nenhum o link funciona belezinha tudo mil maravilhas .
agora vamos aos fatos vieram os ips validos 187.120.x.x/29 5 ips validos .
pedimos para elem controlarem a banda dividindo 15 megas para 1 ip ,5 megas para outro ,20 megas para outro ,e 10 megas divididos nos ultimos 2 ips sabem o que disseram que não era possivel controlar a banda destes ips .e o fim do mundo o nivel tecnico esta decaindo demas eles estão contratando quem não tem a minima experiencia para trabalhar em telecom e com certeza isto e para gastar menos e ganhar mas .
portanto veio se os grandes não sabem nem controlar banda de ip num esquenta que sempre vai ter cliente sobrando huahauhauahauhauhahu

----------


## bjaraujo

De minha parte não é um desespero a concorrência; o governo se meter no privado me aborrece; até na educação seus filhos o governo se mete; você é obrigado a matricular seu filho numa escola, não pode educá-lo em casa. Não vou mais fugir ao tópico.




> [...]
> pedimos para elem controlarem a banda dividindo 15 megas para 1 ip ,5 megas para outro ,20 megas para outro ,e 10 megas divididos nos ultimos 2 ips sabem o que disseram que não era possivel controlar a banda destes ips .e o fim do mundo o nivel tecnico esta decaindo demas eles estão contratando quem não tem a minima experiencia para trabalhar em telecom e com certeza isto e para gastar menos e ganhar mas .
> portanto veio se os grandes não sabem nem controlar banda de ip num esquenta que sempre vai ter cliente sobrando huahauhauahauhauhahu


Ora, todos temos que pensar em reduzir os custos, mas com o cuidado não errar como os grandes destruindo o único diferencial ainda existente; a qualidade do serviço e do atendimento.

Quando à posição da operadora pode ser uma simples questão de poupa custos, ainda que seja apenas um questão de entrar no roteador e executar uns comandos alguém tem que fazer isso e pode significar alguns funcionários a mais dependendo do porte.
Mas isso é fácil para você, Naldo.

----------


## naldo864

mas e uma vergonha para uma operadora de grande porte não ter um tecnico decente para esticar cabos não precisa ser um genio mas o serviço tecnico tem que ser bem executado

----------


## osmano807

> Galera, ja ta bom de parar de polemizar essa besteira, pois 1mb por 35, 29 ou 25 é besteira pois devemos nos dedicar a coisas de futuro como tv a cabo e outras mercadorias que podemos vender, junto com o provedor, pois sobre a exigência de dilma ou do capeta basta lembrar que a GVT vende 5 mb por 49 reais e com 10 vezes mais qualidade que a oi, ou outra operadora e mesmo assim nenhum provedor entrou em colapso por causa disso e nao teve essa repercussão, então vamos buscar novos serviços e agrega-los ao provedor e só assim que vamos continuar oferecendo nossos serviços por um preço justo!!! VAMOS MANDAR DILMA PRO INFERNO E PARAR DE PERDER TEMPO COM ESSA BABOSEIRA DO PNBL......


Queira ou não, você deve respeitar todo ser humano. Queira ou não, ela é a presidente.




> De minha parte não é um desespero a concorrência; o governo se meter no privado me aborrece; até na educação seus filhos o governo se mete; você é obrigado a matricular seu filho numa escola, não pode educá-lo em casa. Não vou mais fugir ao tópico.
> 
> 
> 
> Ora, todos temos que pensar em reduzir os custos, mas com o cuidado não errar como os grandes destruindo o único diferencial ainda existente; a qualidade do serviço e do atendimento.
> 
> Quando à posição da operadora pode ser uma simples questão de poupa custos, ainda que seja apenas um questão de entrar no roteador e executar uns comandos alguém tem que fazer isso e pode significar alguns funcionários a mais dependendo do porte.
> Mas isso é fácil para você, Naldo.


Humm... isso é por causa da ONU, tem que ter um nível mínimo alfabetizado com comprovação legal. É o que eu acho...




> mas e uma vergonha para uma operadora de grande porte não ter um tecnico decente para esticar cabos não precisa ser um genio mas o serviço tecnico tem que ser bem executado


 https://under-linux.org/f141/os-peri...e-java-146220/

Até agora, o que eu percebi, é que os valores são possíveis (só dependem dos valores de outros produtos, mas é só abaixar).

----------


## naldo864

e a telefonica ta apelando 1 mega por 1 ano por r$ 39,90 ja pra falar que apoia o pais ,sera que ela cede link barato dedicado para seus clientes por um preço que eles consigam trabalhar ................. duvido muito ,o que temos que fazer e oferecer uma internet decente com uma velocidade decente e que voce como administrador saiba que seu serviço e bom agora se voce não sabe se seu serviço e bom ou não preço não fara diferença nenhuma .
pergunte-se a si mesmo " meu serviço e bom "

----------


## bjaraujo

> [...]
> Humm... isso é por causa da ONU, tem que ter um nível mínimo alfabetizado com comprovação legal. É o que eu acho...[...]


Uma simples avaliação resolveria.
Dá uma olhada:
Justiça autoriza família a educar filhos em casa - vida - Estadao.com.br
Escola em Casa: Abandono intelectual?

----------


## evertonsoares

Assistam essa matéria e descubram como esses malditos filhos de uma boa mãe, conseguem tanto dinheiro para ampliar ainda mais seus lucros...

Band | Jornalismo | Jornal da Noite | Empresas privadas de telefonia podem estar envolvidas em venda ilegal de im

----------


## RobertoLima

> Assistam essa matéria e descubram como esses malditos filhos de uma boa mãe, conseguem tanto dinheiro para ampliar ainda mais seus lucros...
> 
> Band | Jornalismo | Jornal da Noite | Empresas privadas de telefonia podem estar envolvidas em venda ilegal de im


Boa amigo estava realmente procurando essas imagens, pena que só a bandeirantes fala sobre isso.
Obrigado pela postagem.

----------


## evertonsoares

Cara se realmente for comprovado isso ai, vc ja pensou que puta sacanagem com o povo brasileiro, puta sacanagem da anatel com as autorizadas, puta sacanagem do governo com essa meda de privatização, deveria dar quebra de contrato na hora e abrir licitação para outras operadoras...

----------


## naldo864

enquanto isto na sala de justiça , a telefonica de são paulo anuncia que e a unica operadora de internet que pode colocar a fibra otica na casa do cliente ,huahuahuahauh graças a deus os pequenos mostraram que podem fazer um bom serviço e a grande ficou com medo e para mostrar que ainda e a maior esta dizendo que pode fazer uma coiza que nos não podemos agora eu me pergunto sera mesmo .
ou sera so mas um ato de desespero ,eu gostaria muito que não ate por que a tecnologia e para ser usada a favor do ser humano uma conexão de fibra otica nas casas deveria ser uma coisa normal e não uma coisa impossivel huahuahuahauhauah

----------


## naldo864

eu vou confessar não gostei muito da atitude de minha atual operdora mas o link de fibra realmente me da mas segurança ja posso tomar minha cerveja mas sussa huahauhauauhau.

----------


## boneco

então voceis comentam de tv a cabo alguem aqui com certeza conhece azbox ,azamerica é complicadoooooooooooo

----------


## RobertoLima

Acho que vender tv-paga é um sonho muito alto pra mim, tenho 400 clientes digamos que 100 queira tv, como pagarei pelos canais. uma vez pesquisei e vi que direitos de transmissão de canais como fox, telecine, hbo são caríssimos e dependem da anuência da globo que é dona de 25% da sky.
Acho dificil pobres mortais com menos de 10.000 clientes ter como bancar isso.

Ps- Estou opinando as cegas, não sei de nada concreto sobre isso, é tudo pesquisa google.
Abraços.

----------


## RobertoLima

> Cara se realmente for comprovado isso ai, vc ja pensou que puta sacanagem com o povo brasileiro, puta sacanagem da anatel com as autorizadas, puta sacanagem do governo com essa meda de privatização, deveria dar quebra de contrato na hora e abrir licitação para outras operadoras...


Consegui achar os outros dois videos da serie que estava procurando, pra quem não viu segue os videos abaixo. 
Band | Jornalismo | Jornal da Band | Anatel altera ilegalmente documento assinado por Lula
Band | Jornalismo | Jornal da Band | Por falta de fiscaliza
Band | Jornalismo | Jornal da Noite | Empresas privadas de telefonia podem estar envolvidas em venda ilegal de im

Agora acho que dá pra ter uma noção melhor, de quem a anatel e o governo quer ajudar, pois pra nos pequenos tudo é caro, demorado, burocrático, e dificultado ao máximo.

Abraços a todos.

----------


## arcanjo

bom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! quando mais eu leio mais vontade de da pra explodir brasilia!!!! PQP.... sentamos aqui e reclamamos reclamamos reclamamos reclamamos reclamamos reclamamos reclamamos , ja que temos aproximadamente 30% do trafego passando por nos ...vamos dar uma alfinetadinha de vez em quando.....peço a todos colaboracao pra nos reunirmos em algum lugar(twiter) rs e marcarmos algumas travessuras...tipo bloquear sites do governo de nosso sistema por 1 dia....por ex...ou acessarmos simultaneamente algum site pra trava-lo (ddos e crime kkk entao finjamos que e acesso).. vamos fazer alguma coisa...vamos nos organizar....sei la vamos fazer um abaixo assinado e pedir "pelo amor de deus" ao lulzsec pra fuder tudo possivel na telebras oi anatel o que for*. bom, se vc gostou de aumenos 1% das asneiras ai de cima sigam-me os bons @arcanjomonteiro. vamos discutir aqui mesmo ou criar um forum especifico e decisoes vamos retwitar pra galera que topar... 

+1 coisinha tipo todo dia agente faz um minuto do offline na rede pra ver se causa impacto, vamos elaborar um texto explicando pros nossos clientes a sacanagem e o boicote que o governo ta fazendo com agente e mandamos pra eles por e-mail.... ou entao criamos um site. galera vamos defender um ideal igualdadeee ...e temos que nos unir, pq assim e mais dificil esmagarem agente...abraço a todos t + + +
*



(LEMBREI DO FILME CLUBE DA LUTA, QUEM JA VIU ? TEM UMA IDEOLOGIA NAQUILO, VAMOS CRIAR A NOSSA EM COMUM COM PARTICIPACAO DE TODOS E DEFENDER ELA)

----------


## arcanjo

PQP QUE ERROS TOSCOS DE GRAMATICA E AFINS, MAS E ISSO AI ENTENDERAM A MSGEM ABRAÇO :Ridinghorse:

----------


## tecnologialink

*Provedores...

Para que vc possa comprar link e revender no plano PNBL vc estará sujeito a várias exigências e restrições, tais como quantidade de banda ...área de atuação e valores que vc terá que vender seu link...ou seja vc estará preso a esse plano.

Terá que trabalhar conforme os caras mandam...???

*_Att: Sérgio Roberto-Gestão Comercial Brasil Link

Email: [email protected]
MSN: [email protected]
Email: www.brasillink.net.br_

----------

